# Where have you seen this used?



## fitterman1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Came across a gadget in a box of stuff yesterday whilst searching for something else.
I've had it for over 20 yrs and still don't know where it came from. 
Bore is 13/16ths or 0.8125".
Kudos to anyone that can correctly identify it.


----------



## hman (Apr 6, 2017)

Clutch throw-out linkage for a sewing machine motor


----------



## fitterman1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Is that a home or industrial motor?
My initial thoughts were it was for something in metrology.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 8, 2017)

Paint can sprayer attachment. Or for filling air conditioner pump.


----------



## fitterman1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Keep em coming.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 9, 2017)

Does it have any  markings on it?


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 9, 2017)

It's a right handed precipitating canabulator. The left handed version is shown here.






Alright, alright!  Sorry, I couldn't help it, I missed April Fool's Day and now I'm making up for it.    

It does look amazingly like a throwout bearing fork though.


----------



## fitterman1 (Apr 9, 2017)

LOL, All good replies so far, there are no markings whatsoever, it is painted in black crinkle paint. All ally except for adjusting screw and nut and spring.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 9, 2017)

It appears to be some type of spring compressor. For what, I have no clue.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm guessing an optical lens control device of some sort.
Think old fashioned black/white photographic enlarger.
The finish reminds me of old Kodak cameras.

Daryl
MN


----------



## fitterman1 (Apr 10, 2017)

That's a very good guess Daryl, I do recollect that finish on photographic equipment,
To be honest I don't know what its for and I've been stretching the grey cells for days now. 
Alby


----------



## Superburban (Apr 12, 2017)

The black wrinkle finish is likely a clue. What other things besides microscopes, and camera stuff, commonly used black wrinkle?  Then, what might have a need to move something inside a 13/16" bore?

My best guess right now, is an attachment to lift the button, on a small button style dial indicator.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 13, 2017)

It holds a flux compositor


----------



## scwhite (May 20, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> It's a right handed precipitating canabulator. The left handed version is shown here.
> 
> View attachment 231051
> 
> ...


It looks like it might fit a  sewing sewing machine 
Or something like that


----------



## kizzap (May 20, 2017)

I had been looking for this thread for some time...I saw this, then saw the exact same thing on a piece of tooling my friend got from his work.

It seems that it is a lifter for a comparator as part of a QA process. I have attached photos of the device and the name plate. I hope this helps


----------



## fitterman1 (May 24, 2017)

Thank you Kizzap, I knew someone would identify it. Its US made too. Now I need to find the rest of it, or someone who needs it for theirs.
Thanks to everyone who had a go at identifying it, we had some interesting guesses.
cheers Alby


----------

